# spiral wrapped eyes



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Has anyone had experience with spiral eye wrapped rods? I was told they would be good for helping smaller kids to control the rod better.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *GatorFan (11/24/2009)*Has anyone had experience with spiral eye wrapped rods? I was told they would be good for helping smaller kids to control the rod better.


not really.there nice but only when your really bowed up .i doubt a small kid would need that much heat on a rod.just rig em up spinners with braid for bottom fishing.there only good for 30+ class and up with conventional reels


----------



## fishinpox (Dec 4, 2009)

i bought my wife a spiral rod its a casting rod she likes it . i noticed it does have less "rol" to it when its under load


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

I know they have become popular with the bass fishermen where I live in central alabama. From my experience they do help those who have trouble keeping the rod vertical. I had my wife one built and she loves it. It is a 8 1/2' casting rod built for pier fishing and it has laid down the smack down on every fish hooked on it as of yet.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i have one that was made by ernie cavitts and i absolutly love it. its made for kings out of a kayak and its about 7'5 or 6" ish and i have it ona tld 15 and its the lightest and most productive rod on our boat. heres two of the fish i have landed on it. you cant really see it spiral but next big fish i hook up on illl get a pic of the spiral in effect. as for it helping younger kids i dunno it just helps the rod not twist.

25lb bft on the edge










42lb hoo one the edge both on the sme lure but that remains a secret hehe


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *specslayer (12/4/2009)*i have one that was made by ernie cavitts and i absolutly love it. its made for kings out of a kayak and its about 7'5 or 6" ish and i have it ona tld 15 and its the lightest and most productive rod on our boat. heres two of the fish i have landed on it. you cant really see it spiral but next big fish i hook up on illl get a pic of the spiral in effect. as for it helping younger kids i dunno it just helps the rod not twist.
> 
> 25lb bft on the edge
> 
> ...


Why was the first guide not offset?any reasoning behind that at all?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have used and built spiral rods and agree that there is an advantage in bottom fish with them but like Will said unless you are bowing up with some hard pressure it doesn't seem to make as much of a difference. 

On trolling species like tuna, wahoo and bills I don't see them having an advantage and if anything may add more line damaging friction as the line is now forced into having more contact with the guides. It will always be a straight up setup for me on pelagics.

I also think that the stripper guide should be slightly offset although it isn't completely necessary. It does make for a somewhat smoother transition as the line wraps around.


----------



## fishinpox (Dec 4, 2009)

> *-=Desperado=- (12/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *specslayer (12/4/2009)*i have one that was made by ernie cavitts and i absolutly love it. its made for kings out of a kayak and its about 7'5 or 6" ish and i have it ona tld 15 and its the lightest and most productive rod on our boat. heres two of the fish i have landed on it. you cant really see it spiral but next big fish i hook up on illl get a pic of the spiral in effect. as for it helping younger kids i dunno it just helps the rod not twist.
> ...




the first guide is not in the spiral because it needs to guide the line out of the reel so it spools on evenly


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *fishinpox (12/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (12/4/2009)*
> ...


??????????? Its a non-levelwind reel. You level the line yourself.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

HUH?I never seen a conventional reel spool itself unless it was a sappy level wind and ive never seen a level wind in anything over a 30W thats why we use our thumb to spool the reel on the retrieve.The first guide on all spiral wrapped rods needs to be offset to keep the the next guide that makes the transistion from taking the 90 degree stress.That setup in those photos is far more likely to require more frequent line changes than if it was offset.Ring movement of 10MM 30 inches away will make less impact than the 20mm movement of the next guide thats 8 inches away.Rule of thumb for an offset setup is the line should line up perfectly to the left side of the spool on the center of the first guide.All that is required is to thumb right than the the line will spool itself back as soon as you relax your thumb.

How often do you see an acid roller spiral rod with a straight stripper.NEVER


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *tunapopper (12/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fishinpox (12/4/2009)*
> ...




Dont you know man them louisiana boys got so many fish over there there fish jump in the boat and spool there reels for em.


----------



## fishinpox (Dec 4, 2009)

> *-=Desperado=- (12/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (12/4/2009)*
> ...




HA:moon:Flipbird


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I kinda giggled myself


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

well idk about it not being offset youd have to ask ernie, i won it for king mackerelin the gckfa tourney, ummm im not shure why your making it sound like it dosent work but im pretty shure from the pics it does well and all the bft ive ever caught end up being a vertical fight any way.


----------

